# Bus running on Human waste



## J Riff (Nov 22, 2014)

On the news here, ten seconds ago... _Bristol, UK - Bus running on human waste._
Anyone contribute to this project?


----------



## farntfar (Nov 22, 2014)

I was wondering where it went.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Nov 22, 2014)

40+ year old tech.

It's a gimmick to run a bus on it.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Nov 22, 2014)

Well I guess we had to do something with all that crap.


----------

